# A Hard Day's Work



## ratpack (22. Mai 2008)

Nachdem wir bereits seit 7 Jahren erfolgreich Rennen veranstalten präsentiert das MTB-Team Rat Pack in diesem Jahr etwas Neues:

* "A Hard Day's Work" *
*Das 8-Std.-Rennen in Barntrup am 21. September 08.*

Auf einer ca. 7,8 Kilometer (180 HM) langen Runde heißt es acht Stunden lang Runden sammeln. Gestartet wird als Einzelfahrer oder in 2er- oder 3er-Teams. Weitere Infos gibt es hier: wekido.de/ratpack
Die Strecke sollte für jeden Biker etwas bieten: knackige Anstiege, Singletrails, flotte Downhills und ein technischer Abschnitt in Start/Zielnähe, also dort, wo das meiste Publikum steht. 
Natürlich gibt es auch reichlich Programm für alle, denen nur Zuschauen zu wenig ist. So werden außerdem noch Cage-Soccer, Beachvolleyball, Streetball , Nordicwalking angeboten. Auch an die Jüngsten wird gedacht: Eine Kinderbetreuung mit Spiel-& Bastelangeboten rundet das Angebot ab.
Außerdem gibt es auch Livemusik. Nachwuchsbands aus der Region bekommen ihre Chance und eine bekannte Band aus der Region wird als Headliner auftreten.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!
Dieter


----------



## blacktin (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
kann man denn die Strecke vorher auch mal abfahren?
ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
na klar. Wir werden sicherlich in nächster Zeit öfters Touren anbieten. Aber noch ist ja Zeit bis zum Rennen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Knarzkopf (27. Mai 2008)

Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Mehr technisch oder eher Forstautobahn? Wann macht ihr denn mal ne Streckenführung? Habe gelesen, daß es da auch eine permanente MTB Strecke gibt. 

Grüße 

Knarzkopf


----------



## ratpack (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Knarzkopf,
die Strecke bietet von allem etwas. Natürlich auch "Forstautobahnen", ihr braucht ja Platz zum Überholen . Aber auch Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, sowie der etwas technische Teil der permanenten MTB-Strecke im Wekido wird befahren. Alles zusammen eine ganz lustige Mischung, denke ich.
Eine Streckenbesichtigung im Rahmen einer Tour durch den Barntruper und Blomberger Wald werden wir bald anbieten.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Knarzkopf (29. Mai 2008)

Na dann man zu. Ich war noch nie in Barntrup. Gibts da überhaupt Wald? Ich kenne  nur den Teutoburger Wald ein wenig.

Grüße

Knarzkopf


----------



## ratpack (30. Mai 2008)

Na logo gibt es bei uns Wald. Du wirst ihn kennen und lieben lernen! 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
wann gibt es denn eine Streckenbesichtigung? Würd gern mal sehen was da auf uns zu kommt.
CU


----------



## ratpack (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen,
am kommenden Wochenende, genauer am Samstag 14.06. werden wir eine (oder mehrere Runden) drehen. Start so gegen Mittag. Im Moment weiß ich die Zeit noch nicht, melde mich noch mal.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## ratpack (11. Juni 2008)

Also:
Samstag, 14. Juni, 13:00 Uhr im Kinderdorf Lipperland in Barntrup.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (12. Juni 2008)

Super,
ich bin dabei. Ist das einfach zu finden?
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (13. Juni 2008)

Na klar. Mitten in Barntrup gibt es nur eine Ampelkreuzung. Von Lemgo aus kommend vor der Ampel rechts, aus Hameln kommend hinter der Ampel links. Dann bergab immer geradeaus. Im Kido parken, dort ist auch der Treffpunkt.


----------



## Knarzkopf (25. Juni 2008)

Wo kann man da denn am besten pennen? Ich überlege, ob ich nicht gleich zwei Nächte da bleibe...das wird mir sonst zu stressig. Kann an da das Rad einschließen? Habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...

Schönen Gruß

Carsten


----------



## ratpack (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Carsten,
Übernachtungen sind kein Problem. Wir haben einen wunderschönen Campingplatz (Waldrand) in nur 500 Meter Entfernung zu Start & Ziel.
Wenn es nicht zu viel wird ist vlt auch eine Übernachtung im Kido möglich. Mit Diebstählen hatten wir noch nie Probleme, im begrenzten Umfang finden wir auch sicherlich eine Möglichkeit Bikes einzuschließen. Bis jetzt haben wir immer eine Lösung für die Probs unserer Gäste gefunden.
Bis bald.
Dieter


----------



## kon-rad (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
ich bin gestern die Strecke mal abgefahren (glaub ich hab alles gefunden) und ich muss sagen: ist nicht ohne. Da werde ich mir noch überlegen müssen, ob ich als Einzelfahrer oder im 2er-Team starten werde.

Konrad


----------



## ratpack (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Konrad,
8 Stunden als Einzelfahrer ist natürlich eine harte Nummer. Aber man muss ja nicht acht Stunden fahren. Sieh  es so: Innerhalb der acht Stunden möglichst viel fahren, jeder wie er kann, egal ob vier, fünf, sechs oder acht Stunden.Pausen sind erlaubt. Aber natürlich werden auch 2er- und 3er-Teams genug Spaß haben.
Und: In deinen Fahrpausen kannst du ja ne Runde Beachvolleyball spielen )
Gruß Dieter


----------



## kon-rad (8. Juli 2008)

Na Klar.
Zwischen den Runden spiele ich Beachvolleyball ... ich spür schon wie meine Beine sich entspannen ;-)

Konrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarzkopf (7. August 2008)

Hab mir die Strecke jetzt mal ansehen können. Nett. Ich bin  mal in Duisburg 24 Rennen gefahren. Da wurde die Srecke nur durch die Länge des Rennens hart. Ansonsten eher anspruchsllos. Aber eure STrecke acht Stunden lang? In Duisburg bin ich im Viererteam gefahren. Ich überlege, ob ich in Barntrup nicht als Zweierteam starte. Sind doch reichlich Höhenmeter. 
Gibts denn mal ne Info wegen dem Rahmenprogramm? Ich noch nen Kumpel mit, der zur Zeit nicht Radfahren kann (und auch ansonsten eher wenig Radsportinteresse hat.


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## ratpack (7. August 2008)

Hallo Carsten,
natürlich gibt es auch ein Rahmenprogramm. Und zwar nicht zu knapp. Am Samstag gibt es Workshops und geführte Touren. Am Abend Livemusik im Festzelt. Außerdem für alle Nicht-MTB-Sportler (gibt es das eigentlich?) verschiedene andere Sportangebote: Cage-soccer, Beach Volleyball, Streetball etc. Also, an beiden Tagen ist richtig was los.
Guckst du auch hier.
Dieter


----------



## manuel e. (9. August 2008)

moin!!
habe mich auch grade mit einem bekannten zusammen als zweierteam gemeldet.

bis denne, grüsse aus dem harz sendet manuel.


----------



## Knarzkopf (9. August 2008)

Hallo Manuel. Ich glaube, ich werde mir auch noch einen Partner suchen. Habe mir gedacht, dass jeder dann eine Stunde fährt und dann Wechsel ist. 
An Dieter: Gibt es denn einen Verpflegungsstand und was gibts denn da? Hoffentlich nicht nur Schmalzbrote...aber die gibts wohl nur bei RTFs!

Grüße

Carsten der Knarzkopf


----------



## manuel e. (10. August 2008)

moin!!
hier sind alle info`s: http://www.wekido.de/ratpack/index....b2fa0a610cdd13f52&myELEMENT=A Hard Day's Work

gruss manuel.


----------



## ratpack (10. August 2008)

Hallo Carsten,
Schmalzbrote? Ne ... Currywurst, Pommes rot/weiß.

Im Ernst: Natürlich gibt es eine vernünftige Rennverpflegung. Der Verpflegungsstand wird im Kido sein und zwar in einer Art Boxengasse, so dass die Unfallgefahr beim Wiedereinfahren ins Rennen gemindert wird.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (12. August 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Außerdem für alle Nicht-MTB-Sportler (gibt es das eigentlich?) verschiedene andere Sportangebote: Cage-soccer, Beach Volleyball, Streetball etc. Also, an beiden Tagen ist richtig was los.
> Guckst du auch hier.
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,
kosten denn die zusätzlichen Sportangebote noch extra? Und wenn ja wieviel.
Ciao


----------



## ratpack (12. August 2008)

blacktin schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> kosten denn die zusätzlichen Sportangebote noch extra? Und wenn ja wieviel.
> Ciao



NEIN, natürlich kostet das nichts extra. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## exto (13. August 2008)

Knarzkopf schrieb:


> An Dieter: Gibt es denn einen Verpflegungsstand und was gibts denn da? Hoffentlich nicht nur Schmalzbrote...aber die gibts wohl nur bei RTFs!



Mal ehrlich: Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass nach 8 Stunden Müsliriegel/Carbogel-Orgie ein Schmalzbrot den Himmel bedeuten kann!!

Ich komm grad aus Duisburg (4er-Team) und freu mich schon auf den 21.09.


----------



## Enok (17. August 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage zum Wertungsverfahren für das 8-Stunden Rennen. In der Ausschreibung steht folgendes:

Es wird in  den Kategorien:
Einzelfahrer m / w
2er-Team    m / w
3er-Team    m / w
gewertet.

FahrerInnen der Challenge4MTB (nur als Einzelstarter möglich) werden nach der Klasseneinteilung der  Challenge4MTB gewertet.

Habe mich als 2-er-Mix angemeldet. Gibt es dafür auch eine Wertung oder werden wir bei den Männern oder bei den Frauen mitgewertet?

Wie sieht es für die Einzelfahrer aus? Gibt es eine Gesamtwertung für Frauen und Männer, unabhängig vom Alter? Werden die Challenge4MTB-Fahrer dort mitgewertet oder bekommen die eine eigene Wertung, sprich auch durch die Menge der Altersklassen bessere Chancen auf einen Podiumsplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (18. August 2008)

Hallo Sylvia,
natürlich gibt es auch für Mixed Teams eine eigene Wertung.
Also: 
Einzelfahrer m/w
2er Teams  m/w/mix
3er Teams  m/w/mix

Einzelfahrer, die in der Gesamtwertung der Challenge4MTB starten, werden nur für die Challenge in den Altersklassen gewertet. Für das Rennen starten sie in den o.g. Starterklassen und werden auch so gewertet. 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## blacktin (23. August 2008)

Hallo ratpack,
hab gehört, daß es bei euch auch Livemusik gibt. Steht schon fest welche Band spielt? 
Ciao


----------



## Blauergauner (23. August 2008)

Hallo,

es spielen einige Nachwuchsbands aus der Region und www.channeleight.de aus Bielefeld. Die habe ich schon mal live gesehen und fand die so gut, daß ich sie zu uns eingeladen habe. Das Live-Programm findet am Samstag direkt auf dem Dorfplatz des Kinderdorfes statt. Es kann also gefeiert werden!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## ratpack (24. August 2008)

Habe bei unserer Küchencrew jetzt auch Schmalzbrote bestellt. Soll ja keiner sagen, wir könnten keine Sporternährung bieten 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (24. August 2008)

Hi Dieter,

bei uns haben sich drei Kids überlegt (u15er), dass sie nach Ihrem Rennen gerne auch die 8h (außer Wertung) fahren  würden. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit/Lösung?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ratpack (25. August 2008)

Hallo Uwe,
wir können ja mal beim "Race to Sky" darüber sprechen, um eine Lösung zu finden.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## ratpack (3. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen,

am kommenden Wochenende werden wir eine Streckenbesichtigung durchführen. Den genauen termin gibt es noch, wird wahrscheinlich am Samstag sein. Also, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (4. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

zunächst nochmals tausend Dank für Deine Moderation in Boffzen. Findet das Treffen am Nachmittag statt?

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## ratpack (4. September 2008)

Hallo.
Wir treffen uns am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr in Barntrup im Kinderdorf, Pestalozzistr. 16

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. September 2008)

Gibt es auch Mix 3er bei Euch ? Oder müssen wir wenn wir eine Frau dabei haben bei den Herren mitfahren ?


----------



## Blauergauner (4. September 2008)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei. Bis dahin!


----------



## ratpack (5. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Mix 3er bei Euch ?



Na logo!
Auch wenn nur ein Mann im Frauenteam fährt müssen die nicht bei den Frauen mitfahren.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## ratpack (8. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen,
auch am kommenden Samstag werden wir wieder die Strecke des "A Hard Day's Work" abfahren.
Aber der Clou ist, dass wir am Samstag, dem 20.09., also am Tag vor dem Rennen, ein Fahrtechnikseminar in Barntrup anbieten können, in dem auch der eine oder andere Streckenabschnitt geübt werden kann.
Für alle anderen bleibt dann immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich bei den vertschiedenen Funsportangeboten zu vergnügen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## ratpack (10. September 2008)

*Streckenänderung!*
Hallo,
wir haben uns entschieden die Strecke des 8-Std-Rennens "A Hard Day's Work" etwas zu ändern, besser gesagt: die Runde etwas zu kürzen. Der lange und z.T. steile Anstieg zur oberen Blockhütte, sowie der schnelle und gefährliche Downhill wieder runter, fallen weg. Dafür wurde die Strecke unten im Wekido etwas verlängert. Nach den Erfahrungen, die wir bei den verschiedenen Streckenbesichtigungen mit unseren Gästen gemacht haben, dürfte das den meißten Startern sehr entgegenkommen. 
Was bleibt sind immer noch 4,5 spannende Kilometer, die genug Abwechslung bieten, um keine Langeweile aufkomen zu lassen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Renato (10. September 2008)

Nennt ihr das Rennen dann jetzt: 

   "A Little Less Hard Day's Work"      ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knarzkopf (10. September 2008)

Das ist glaube ich nicht schlecht. Die Strecke ist dann immer noch schwer genug. War jetzt bei der Besichtigung dabei. Meistens ist es ja auch so, dass  auf abgelegenen Streckenteilen keine Zuschauer mehr sind. Das ist dann auch doof. Ich habe mich auf einem Marathon schon mal gefragt, ob ich noch richtig bin, weil ich keinen Menschen mehr gesehen habe. Dass die eine Abfahrt nicht dabei  ist auch zu begrüßen. Wenn es darauf regnen würde, könnte man auch auf dem Hosenboden ins Tal schliddern..

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## sven1975 (10. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe da mal eine Frage zu dem Schwierigkeitsgrad,da ich ganz gerne von unserem Team 5 Einzelstarter und ein 3`er Team starten lassen möchte,wobei es sich bei dem 3`er Team um unsere Youngstars geht.
Damit die sich schon einmal darauf ein wenig vorbereiten können.

Gruß Sven


----------



## ratpack (11. September 2008)

Hallo Sven,
das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist natürlich schwer zu benennen. Es ist eine Strecke, die von allem etwas bietet. (So soll es ja auch sein) Das heißt, Anstiege und Abfahrten, Singletrails bergauf und bergab, technische Passagen, ein wenig Forstautobahn zum entspannten Überholen. Eben Mountainbiken pur. Es ist aber alles zu bewältigen. 
Vom klassischen Marathon unterscheidet sich "A Hard Day's Work" vor allem dadurch, dass man ca. alle 15 Minuten wieder durch das Publikum angefeuert wird. Fast ein Kilometer der Strecke wird vom Publikum eingesehen und da parallel zu "AHDW" die Funsport-Days laufen, dürfte auch genug Publikum vor Ort sein.
Ach ja, verglichen mit den Strecken der großen 24-Std. Rennen dürfte die Strecke doch etwas anspruchsvoller sein. 
Am besten ihr nutzt die Chance und kommt jetzt am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr zur Streckenbesichtigung, oder/und besser noch am 20.09. zum Fahrtechnikseminar auf Teilen der Strecke.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (11. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Werde mal sehen ob ich es vll morgen schon einrichten kann nach der Arbeit ne Runde zu testen.

Hört sich ja sehr viel versprechend an.

Anmeldungen sind bereits raus.

Ab wann wäre es denn sinnvoll am Sonntag vor Ort zu sein?

Unsere Youngstars sind schon ganz aufgeregt,verständlicherweise!


----------



## sven1975 (12. September 2008)

Also es sei nur soviel gesagt,wenn ich das mal so beurteilen kann:

Die Strecke ist absolut empfehlenswert,für jeden etwas dabei...
sollte wohl jeder auf seine Kosten kommen,mir persönlich gefällt am besten der Parcour direkt am Kinderdorf


----------



## kon-rad (14. September 2008)

...und nicht zu vergessen die Sigletrailabfahrt nach dem Waldparkplatz. Hab ich beim ersten mal ganz schön geschwitzt. Strecke ist super.
Bis sonntag
Konrad


----------



## chris29 (15. September 2008)

Hi,

werden die Klassen nochmal nach Alter gewertet (Herren/Senioren oder so)? Oder werden alle Einzelstarter je nach Geschlecht zusammen gewertet.


----------



## ratpack (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
Einzelfahrer werden nach Geschlecht gewertet. Nur die Ergebnisse der Fahrer der Challenge4MTB werden für die Challengewertung nach den dort gültigen Altersklassen aufgedröselt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (15. September 2008)

Ist die Anfahrt zum Gelände ausgeschildert?

Gibt es ausgewiesene Parkflächen,da wir mit 3 Fahrzeugen anreisen würden!

Freue mich schon auf Sonntag


----------



## sven1975 (15. September 2008)

Ach habe noch etwas vergessen,für das leibliche Wohl sowie weitere Aktivitäten ist ja gesorgt,gibt es vor Ort auch evtl. eine Service Möglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (15. September 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Einzelfahrer werden nach Geschlecht gewertet. Nur die Ergebnisse der Fahrer der Challenge4MTB werden für die Challengewertung nach den dort gültigen Altersklassen aufgedröselt.
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Schade eigentlich, da hab ich ja gar keine Chance . Naja, werd mal sehen, Bad Salzdetfurth ist ja auch, hatte aber mehr Lust bei euch zu fahren.


----------



## ratpack (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
@ sven1975
Parkplätze gibt es an den Schulen und am Freibad. Im Kido selbst ist alles dicht. Sind aber nur ca 300 bis 500 Meter bis zum Start.
Service Möglichkeit? Na klar: von gutem Essen bis hin zum Schrauber- (Bike) und Massage- (Mensch) Service ist alles vorhanden.

@ Chris 29:
Schade ... wenn ich nur die Rennen fahren würde, bei denen ich eine Chance hätte, hätte ich bis heute nur zugeschaut.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## chris29 (16. September 2008)

ratpack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @ Chris 29:
> ...



Hab ja nicht gesagt das ich nicht komme In Bad Salzdetfurth hab ich auch keine Chance aber kann man gut schauen, da man ja sonst auch nicht immer dazu kommt die Weltelite zu sehen.


----------



## sven1975 (16. September 2008)

Dann kann es ja los gehen,freue mich schon auf Sonntag,hoffentlich ist meine Grippe dann so einigermaßen aus den Knochen wieder raus...wäre echt Schade wenn es nun daran scheitern würde.

Denn bis zum Start


----------



## ratpack (16. September 2008)

Gute Besserung, ich drück dir die Daumen.
@ Christian:
Freue mich, dass du startest ... wann hat man schon die Gelegenheit so viele gute Fahrer vor sich her zu jagen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Echinopsis (17. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch angemeldet, allerdings diesmal mit Tina im 2er-Team. Wird bestimmt lustig. Wenn es zeitlich passt, überlege ich am Samstag schonmal vorbei zu schauen. 

Im Programm steht für Samstag ab 15.00 Uhr:

Geführte Touren in verschiedenen Leistungsklassen:

    * Einsteiger
    * Fortgeschrittene
    * Von Frauen für Frauen

Der letzte Punkt würde mich ja mal interessieren. Wenn wir schon als Lady-2er an den Start gehen, wäre das ja mal was. Vielleicht lernt man da mal andere Bikerinnen kennen. Wir sind ja nach wie vor eine Minderheit. Gibt es mehr Infos dazu? 

Grüße Tine


----------



## ratpack (18. September 2008)

Hallo Tine,
wer noch mitmacht bei den Touren wird man sehen, aber immerhin gibt es noch ein LadyPower-3er Team.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## sven1975 (20. September 2008)

Muß ja mal mein Lob loswerden,habe mir heute das Gelände angesehen,wer da nicht mitfährt,selber Schuld ich bin dabei.

Strecke sieht echt Klasse aus und die wird es auch in sich haben. Die Streckenführung einfach klasse...das wird ein riesen Spaß morgen früh...

Für Zuschauer ein Leckerbissen! Absolut genial viel zu sehen !

Also wer nicht fährt-sollte sich auf dem Wege machen um zuzusehen....


----------



## manuel e. (21. September 2008)

guten abend!!!
soo, wir sind wieder zurück aus barntrup und ich muss sagen das das event sehr gut organisiert und die strecke wirklich super war. da braucht man für nächstes jahr nichts nachbessern

schöne pokale gabs auch noch obendrein. 

wenn es nächstes jahr zeitlich passt, dann ist das zweierteam vcw/wolfskult cycling wieder am start!!!!!

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (22. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

tolles Rennen gestern in Barntrup, auch wenn meine Knochen noch anderer Meinung sind..... Bis Mittwoch gucke ich kein Bike mehr an.

Lass Dich wegen der missglückten Zeitnahme nicht zu sehr nerven, es war trotzdem ein sehr gut organisiertes Rennen. Eine Dankeschön auch an Eure hilfsbereiten Kids!



Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## sven1975 (22. September 2008)

So die 8 Stunden sind geschafft,auch wenn der Marboro-Man es nicht ganz geschafft hat durch zu halten...

...konnte es mir jedoch zum Ende nicht nehmen lassen doch noch einmal zu fahren.

Alles in allem ein tolles Event

Hoffe es gibt eine Wiederholung

Gruß Sven


----------



## -rj (22. September 2008)

Eine gelungene Rennveranstaltung mit zu meinem Glück geänderter Streckenführung. Auch so war die Strecke noch anstrengend genug, das konnte man Beinen und Gesichtern der Teilnehmer ansehen! Und so viele die 8 Stunden allein gefahren sind, unglaublich! Wieder ein großer Erfolg des Kinderdorfes und der Challenge4MTB.

Gratulation und vielen Dank,

 - rj


----------



## Knarzkopf (22. September 2008)

Hat Spass gemacht! Super Organisation. Jetzt bin ich aber auch mächtig kaputt. Was war denn das immer mit dem Aschenbecher im Wald? Die Ansager haben daimmer von gesprochen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Grüße von Carsten


----------



## racer-M9 (22. September 2008)

Die Streckenführung einfach klasse.
Super Organisation.
Gab es einen Fotoservice ?

Grüße von Frank


----------



## ratpack (22. September 2008)

racer-M9 schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung einfach klasse.
> Super Organisation.
> Gab es einen Fotoservice ?
> 
> Grüße von Frank



Ja, in ein paar tagen werden wir die Fotos auf unserer Homepage zum Download bereitstellen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (23. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

Kompliment auch noch mal vom Radsport Hochsolling. Das Rennen und die Strecke waren klasse und das frühe Aufstehen wert. Klasse Idee mit den Schmalzbroten, da konnte ich meine Kette auch noch unterwehs mit fetten, habe allerdings noch Röstzwiebeln in meinen Ritzeln 

Die Pokale sind auch hübsch, meine Tochter hat sich gefreut. Dann bis nächstes Jahr!

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## exto (23. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter (und natürlich auch die zahllosen Helfer),

ich fand die Veranstaltung absolut Klasse!!! 

Die Strecke war schön, wenn auch anstrengend. (Die der 24 Std-Duisburg ist dagegen ein Kindergeburtstag). Organisation (wie immer) super. Zeitnahme: Drauf gesch... Zumindest für mich als älteren übergewichtigen Herren eh nur Nebensache.

Und erst die Schmalzbrote... 

Für ne Neuauflage 2009 melde ich mich hiermit schon mal an.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Stevie64 (25. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter,
ich schreib erst jetzt, weil meine Handgelenke total überlastet waren (Sehnenscheidenentzündung) von der 8-Std-Massage ;-). Ich bin um eine Erfahrung reicher. Als ich am Samstag die abgefahren bin, habe ich noch gedacht, das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Es ist ein Sieg des Geistes über den Körper geworden. Hut ab für deine Leistung, solch ein Event gemeistert zu haben, und natürlich an alle, die die Strecke gemeistert haben. Es hat mir riesigen Spass gemacht. Nächstes Jahr kannst du wieder auf mich zählen.
Grüße 
Stevie


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (25. September 2008)

Hallo Dieter, auch von mir, den unerbittlichen Fotografen , es war ein tolles Event!!
Bilder könnt Ihr unter
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/AHardDaySWork8StdRennenSonntag210908#
ansehen (377 Stk) ! Viel Spass beim durchschauen!  

Gruß, Uwe!!


----------



## ratpack (27. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr alle, die ihr A Hard Day's Work gut überstanden habt.
Auf unserer Homepage sind nun die Fotos online.
Viel Spaß damit. Ich hoffe, ich sehe euch im nächsten Jahr wieder.

Gruß Dieter (Bin dann mal weg!)


----------



## Maekkez (27. Juli 2010)

Was ist mit der Anmeldung passiert?  Kaputt? Bekomme auch keine Antwort per Mail...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

habe glaube ich auch nichts bekommen.
mein name steht aber mittlerweile in der liste. dauert halt etwas.


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (18. September 2011)

Nun sind auch einige Bilder von 2011 online!
Siehe hier: https://picasaweb.google.com/107793253826558016398/8StdVonBarntrup
Hoffe ihr könnt einige von euch wiedererkennen!
War wieder ein tolles Event!
Gruß - Uwe -


----------

